
Scale by the Bay 2018: Bryan Cantrill, Rust and Other Interesting Things - janvdberg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wZ1pCpJUIM
======
brohee
Slides: [https://www.slideshare.net/bcantrill/platform-values-rust-
an...](https://www.slideshare.net/bcantrill/platform-values-rust-and-the-
implications-for-system-software)

